

Ask HN: Is there a HN for trading? - ekpyrotic

I remember a HN member launched a social news site for trading news, viz., indices, stocks, FX, etc.<p>Otherwise, any links to trading and trading news communities?
======
nandemo
Trading is a big topic. I know of these 2 forums for quantitative finance
professionals:

<http://www.wilmott.com/index.cfm?nocookies=yes>

<http://www.nuclearphynance.com/>

In my opinion, if you aren't trading professionally i.e. not attached to a
broker, hedge fund, prop trading house, etc, then you're probably better off
not trading at all.

------
achompas
<http://quant.ly> occupies a space in my Safari. Some interesting stuff posted
there.

